# Problème iTMS et Wanadoo ?



## babos (16 Avril 2005)

La boutique ITMS ouverte 7J/7, 24H/24, sauf que depuis ma mise à jour à 10.3.9, je n'arrive pas à me connecter  

Coincidence?

Operation de maintenance?

Qui a le même probleme que moi?

Y a t'il sur le site de apple un indicateur de la qualité de connection à l'ITMS?, un peu comme le font les fournisseurs internet?


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

Je n'arrive pas non plus a me connecter :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (16 Avril 2005)

chez moi tout va bien : 10.3.9 (j'ai téléchargé le combo de 113 mo) et itunes 4.7.1 j'ai fais le test avec l'achat de la session aol de keane vu qu'elle est soldée (1.98¤ les 6 morceaux ) et tout va bien


----------



## minime (16 Avril 2005)

Je déplace dans le forum Mac OS X, vous êtes plusieurs à ne plus pouvoir accéder à l'iTMS après avoir appliqué la màj 10.3.9.


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Essayez de réparer vos autorisations, comme toujours avant ou après màj... Je n'ai détecté aucun problème pendant cette mise à jour, tout fonctionne encore nickel. iTMS aussi, je me suis empressée de vérifier...


----------



## Caster (16 Avril 2005)

moi également ... le store est indisponible depuis ce matin et donc depuis 10.3.9

il s'agit probablement d'un problème du site ou d'une maintenance de ce dernier.
Mais peut être pas ..... et que celà vient de la màj de notre OS


----------



## petitfuzzle (16 Avril 2005)

j'ai réparé les autorisations, jeté les préférences, nettoyé les caches, etc, etc... rien sur mes deux bécanes c'est pareil, attendons un peu ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2005)

Je n'ai plus accès à l'iTMS alors que je suis toujours en 10.3.6..... donc pas d'affolement! Ca n'a rien à voir avec la mise à jour 10.3.9

Je pense que c'est plutôt une mise à jour MAJEURE de l'iTMS pour implémenter des fonctionnalités adaptées au prochain iPOD qui fera uassi le café (on pourra commander les dosettes de café directement on line sur l'iTMS)


----------



## Freelancer (16 Avril 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai plus accès à l'iTMS alors que je suis toujours en 10.3.6..... donc pas d'affolement! Ca n'a rien à voir avec la mise à jour 10.3.9
> 
> Je pense que c'est plutôt une mise à jour MAJEURE de l'iTMS pour implémenter des fonctionnalités adaptées au prochain iPOD qui fera uassi le café (on pourra commander les dosettes de café directement on line sur l'iTMS)



ou plutot une maj de itms pour bloquer py-musique definitivement? 
mais cela n'explique pas pq itms est disponible pour certains et pas pour d'autres...


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

J'ai réparé les autorisations et ca n'a rien changé


----------



## gwena (16 Avril 2005)

chez moi en 10.3.9 itunes music store fonctionne nickel!


----------



## daffyb (16 Avril 2005)

iTMS OK chez moi. Connexion au store France depuis l'Allemagne


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Avril 2005)

L'accès à l'ITM refonctionne après réinstallation de Java Update 2.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## petitfuzzle (16 Avril 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> L'accès à l'ITM refonctionne après réinstallation de Java Update 2.
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est comme ça.


eh bien chez moi, non. N'y a t il pas un rapport avec le FAI (Wanamou chez moi)


----------



## Métèque périphérique (16 Avril 2005)

Je me demande.... Wanadur aussi et iTMS nada


----------



## yethi (16 Avril 2005)

Idem pour moi: 10.3.9 , Wanadoo et plus d'ITMS


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

J'ai aussi Wanadoo alors peut etre que ca vient de la


----------



## petitfuzzle (16 Avril 2005)

il semble que ce problème n'ai pas de rapport avec 10.3.9 : des personnes sous 10.3.8, 10.3.6 et 10.4 (!) ont le même soucis : j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont tous sous wanadoo, le problème se situe entre ce FAI et l'ITMS.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Avril 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> il semble que ce problème n'ai pas de rapport avec 10.3.9 : des personnes sous 10.3.8, 10.3.6 et 10.4 (!) ont le même soucis : j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont tous sous wanadoo, le problème se situe entre ce FAI et l'ITMS.


 très possible, même sous windows, ça marchait pas ce matin jusqu'en milieu d'après midi, et par wanadoo...


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

Ca a toujours tres bien marché jusqu'a la MAJ :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (16 Avril 2005)

Wanamou , 10.3.9 , plus d'ITMS


----------



## yvos (16 Avril 2005)

ça craint ça!


----------



## jipmorin (16 Avril 2005)

je suis toujours en version 10.3.8 et probleme avec le store itunes. Cela vient de wanadoo?


----------



## ptitbob (16 Avril 2005)

Cela doit très probablement venir de Wanadoo/FT, plusieurs de mes sites n'était plus visible avec wanadoo, avec free c'était ok. La réponse de l'hébergeur : FT à des problèmes de routage avec certains opérateurs dont doit certainement faire partie l'ITMS.
Je viens de vérifier ne n'accède pas à l'ITMS avec Wanadoo.
Il semblerait qu'il puisse mettre en place une ligne secondaire en attendant, encore faudrait-il qu'il le sache.


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

J'espere qu'ils vont régler le pb rapidement


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2005)

jipmorin a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours en version 10.3.8 et probleme avec le store itunes. Cela vient de wanadoo?



Je confirme: wanamoo et 10.3.8 = pas d'ITMS. Ca ne vient donc pas de la 10.3.9


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

Ok ca me rassure quand meme un peu alors


----------



## Jeremac (16 Avril 2005)

Avec Wanadoo, pas d'imts ni sous 10.3.8, ni sous Windows XP (et ça fait plus d'une semaine chez moi!!)


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

Chez moi c'est vraiment depuis la MAJ alors bon drole de coincidence


----------



## Nathalex (16 Avril 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est vraiment depuis la MAJ alors bon drole de coincidence



Un témoignage de plus : wanadoo + iTMS = marche pas...


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Avril 2005)

Ma pierre à l'édifice:

maj 10 3 9 et wanadoo: plus d'itms. Le reste est OK.


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

Plus rapide avec 10.3.9 dans l'ensemble


----------



## Nathalex (16 Avril 2005)

Par contre, je trouve nulle part sur wanadoo.fr un endroit pour leur exprimer mon incompréhension....


----------



## yoffy (16 Avril 2005)

Prions pour que cela s'arrange avant mardi,jour du gratuit


----------



## kathy h (16 Avril 2005)

je suis encore en 10.3.8 et chez wanadoo et ITMS ne passe plus.

Il semble que cela ne concerne que wanadoo


----------



## greg2 (16 Avril 2005)

Je suis chez tele2 en 10.3.8 et l'ITMS passe...


----------



## SirDeck (16 Avril 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à contacter l'Itunes Music Store aujourd'hui  
Ca sembre reprendre doucement cette nuit.
Il paraîtrait que cela ne concerne que les abonnés Wanadoo :casse:


----------



## bacman (16 Avril 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca a toujours tres bien marché jusqu'a la MAJ :mouais:



non , ça ne fonctionnait pas hier soir avant la mise à jour , le pb vient de wanadoo et n'est tjrs pas corrigé ce soir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Avril 2005)

En effet, je suis en 8 Mo chez eux et impossible d'y accèder à l'instant. 
Une idée d'ou vient le problème ?


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

Merci Wanadoo franchement


----------



## NightWalker (17 Avril 2005)

10.3.9 et modulonet (ex wanadoocable...) et ça marche avec ITMS... oufff


----------



## minime (17 Avril 2005)

Bon, si c'est pas la faute à 10.3.9 je te rebaptise _"probleme ITMS et Wanadoo ?"_


----------



## ptitbob (17 Avril 2005)

Le problème vient bien de FT/Wanadoo et Cogent, il y en a un des deux qui a coupé le tuyau... Voir ici


----------



## Jeffouille (17 Avril 2005)

Abonné Free : ca marche parfaitement ce matin


----------



## vincmyl (17 Avril 2005)

Toujours rien ce matin


----------



## manustyle (17 Avril 2005)

Depuis hier, plus d'ITMS avec mon Mac 10.3.9, ainsi que sur mon PC et XP.

Je suis également chez wanadoo, à noter que plusieurs sites sont difficile d'accés depuis hier, notamment les images de amazon.fr qui n'apparaissent pas.

Je pensais que ça venait de la neige qui tombe très fort dans ma région depuis hier (Isere).

A+


----------



## lazarus (17 Avril 2005)

Toujous pas de connexion avec ITMS ce matin a 10 h avec wanadoo


----------



## Caster (17 Avril 2005)

idem chez moi ....... je suis en débit Max et ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2005)

Moi qui étais en train de faire une compile pour l'anniverssaire de ma femme !!!!


----------



## YDKJPhilly (17 Avril 2005)

Ya plus qu'à passer par un proxy pour retrouver iTMS et les autres sites bloqués. Seule solution qui fonctionne en attendant un geste de Cogent ou de FT


----------



## vincmyl (17 Avril 2005)

Marche toujours pas chez moi


----------



## shtroumfignou (17 Avril 2005)

Wanadoo 512 et pas de store


----------



## vincmyl (17 Avril 2005)

Franchement ca devient lourd :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2005)

Même chose chez moi!


----------



## Paul (17 Avril 2005)

un autre abonné wanadoo qui ne peux plus y accéder en abonnement 1024....


----------



## Mille Sabords (17 Avril 2005)

tout pareil !
ADSL 512Ko est ça marche pô


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2005)

Dans Mail, les images dans les mails en provenance l'iTunes MS ne s'affichent pas non plus :hein:


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui sont chez Wanadoo voici le numéro de téléphone ( normal) pour les joindre :

*01 44 40 53 53 *

car si en plus on doit payer une fortune pour les joindre


----------



## NightWalker (17 Avril 2005)

Je ne sais pas si ça sert à quelque chose de les appeler... parce que j'ai l'impression que c'est une vraie guerre entre FranceTelecom et Cogent


----------



## pat266 (17 Avril 2005)

J'attends encore une semaine, puis je pense leur écrire une lettre R+AR et les menacer de résilier mon abonnement.
Mais pour aller où ? AOL, j'ai déjà donné, et FREE ne m'inspire pas trop.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2005)

pat266 a dit:
			
		

> J'attends encore une semaine, puis je pense leur écrire une lettre R+AR et les menacer de résilier mon abonnement.
> Mais pour aller où ? AOL, j'ai déjà donné, et FREE ne m'inspire pas trop.



Pour l'instant on ne sait pas vraiment qui est responsable

Certaines sources indiquent que, suite à cette décision de France Telecom de ne plus s'interconnecter directement avec Cogent, ce dernier aurait complètement bloqué les visites provenant d'adresses IP appartenant à des utilisateurs de France Telecom !  Et en effet, selon France Telecom : "Par mesure de rétorsion, Cogent a établi un puits de trafic pour les adresses France Telecom, coupant les routes entre leurs clients monohomés et ceux de France Telecom. Cette mesure est en rupture avec les règles communément admises dans le communauté internet. France Telecom ne peut être responsable en face de ses clients des conséquences de l'action prise par Cogent qui en porte seul la responsabilité". 

Du coté de Cogent, on accuse France Telecom. Espérons que la situation ne va pas s'envenimer.​
 :mouais:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Avril 2005)

pat266 a dit:
			
		

> J'attends encore une semaine, puis je pense leur écrire une lettre R+AR et les menacer de résilier mon abonnement.



Je pense que nous devons tous faire cela pour que Wanadoo arrête de nous prendre pour des imbéciles (je suis poli).
Je paie 30¤ par mois pour avoir un service qui n'est pas à la hauteur.
Que le problème de Wanadoo vient d'une guerre entre FranceTelecom et Cogent, cela n'est pas à nous d'en subir les conséquences.

En un mot: au revoir Wanadoo.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que nous devons tous faire cela pour que Wanadoo arrête de nous prendre pour des imbéciles (je suis poli).
> Je paie 30¤ par mois pour avoir un service qui n'est pas à la hauteur.
> Que le problème de Wanadoo vient d'une guerre entre FranceTelecom et Cogent, cela n'est pas à nous d'en subir les conséquences.
> 
> En un mot: au revoir Wanadoo.



Mouai  :mouais: 
Moi j'attends de mieux connaître les responsabilités : si quelqu'un me crève les pneus, je ne vais pas décider de ne plus acheter chez Renault.
Que France Télécom ne se laisse pas marcher sur les pieds et réagisse aux non-respects de contrat...
Par contre, il va être intéressant de voir à quelle vitesse l'opérateur historique rétablira tous les services à ses clients. S'il ne se bouge pas et reste à dire "C'est pas ma faute, c'est l'autre qui coupe les connexions de manière illégale..." Là bien sûr...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Avril 2005)

La question que je me suis posé est que, les autres FAI qui proposent ADSL donc en passant par la ligne téléphonique (ça ne devrait pas être le cas avec le câble), ne devraient-ils pas passer par FranceTelecom pour le routage ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2005)

Idem : Wanadoo et ITMS, ne fonctionne pas. 

J'ai un peu les boules, j'ai pas encore téléchargé le gratuit de cette semaine.


----------



## alcahest (17 Avril 2005)

Lu sur Macadsl

"Depuis jeudi dernier, Wanadoo, ou plutôt Open Transit, la filiale de France Telecom qui s'occupe de gérer les accords de peering de l'opérateur historique, est en conflit commercial avec Cogent, un des plus gros opérateurs américains de transit IP.

La conséquence directe est que les communications directes sur Internet entre le réseau de France Telecom et ceux dont s'occupe Congent ne sont plus possibles. Les conséquences sont par exemple l'impossibilité d'utiliser l'iTunes Music Store ou de contribuer au projet folding@home (calcul partagé sur les protéines impliquées dans des maladies) depuis un abonnement Wanadoo."


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

alors si on veut télécharger légalement de la musique on passe par ou maintenant?


----------



## macarel (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors si on veut télécharger légalement de la musique on passe par ou maintenant?


Par un autre fournisseur d'acces  
OK, OK, je n'air ien dit :rose:


----------



## vincmyl (17 Avril 2005)

Mon fragin qui a aussi Wanadoo, ca ne passe plus depuis hier soir, hier aprem il a encore acheté un titre


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Par un autre fournisseur d'acces
> OK, OK, je n'air ien dit :rose:



le problème c'est que vu ou j'habite il n'y a que wanadoo qui peut me fournir l'ADSL ( petit village de 250 habitants à 60 km de paris) j'ai déjà eu de la chance de bénéficier de l'ADSL avec la borne à mois de 500 m de chez moi 

en principe il faut au moins 100 demandes et je peux vous assurer que l'on était loin du compte


----------



## fabillot (17 Avril 2005)

Moi je pense qu'Apple France devrait gueuler et coller un procès au cul de Wanadoo, car cet évident que c'est un manque à gagner certain pour l'ITMS.
De plus, au prix où l'on paye notre abonnement Wanadoo, on devrait au moins pouvoir charger légalement notre musique. Sinon, moi je repard à mes chargment illégaux, et ils n'ont pas intérêt à venir me chercher des noizes.


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

pour les téléchargement illégaux, je connais un bon avocat


----------



## Caster (17 Avril 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> Lu sur Macadsl
> 
> "Depuis jeudi dernier, Wanadoo, ou plutôt Open Transit, la filiale de France Telecom qui s'occupe de gérer les accords de peering de l'opérateur historique, est en conflit commercial avec Cogent, un des plus gros opérateurs américains de transit IP.
> 
> La conséquence directe est que les communications directes sur Internet entre le réseau de France Telecom et ceux dont s'occupe Congent ne sont plus possibles. Les conséquences sont par exemple l'impossibilité d'utiliser l'iTunes Music Store ou de contribuer au projet folding@home (calcul partagé sur les protéines impliquées dans des maladies) depuis un abonnement Wanadoo."



en tout cas ... il y a pas mal de site indisponible ..... depuis 

très mauvais point pour FT ........


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour les téléchargement illégaux, je connais un bon avocat



Je crois que je vais m'y remettre! :love: :love:


----------



## goonie (17 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir,
Si je ne dis pas de bétises, cela remarche maintenant.
Je viens de me connecter alors depuis hier, je patinais dans la semoule


----------



## r e m y (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors si on veut télécharger légalement de la musique on passe par ou maintenant?



Ben sur le jukebox Wanadoo.... :rose:


(Bon ça à l'air de refonctionner.)


----------



## yvos (17 Avril 2005)

c'est bon, c'est revenu!..


----------



## richard-deux (17 Avril 2005)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, il va être intéressant de voir à quelle vitesse l'opérateur historique rétablira tous les services à ses clients. S'il ne se bouge pas et reste à dire "C'est pas ma faute, c'est l'autre qui coupe les connexions de manière illégale..." Là bien sûr...



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, j'attends de voir comment FT va réagir à ce problème.
Mais les querelles entre France Télécom et Cogent, je n'en suis pas responsable.

En revanche si en semaine, l'accès à l'iTms est toujours impossible, alors, je fais une lettre.

Il y a quelques mois, pendant 2 jours, je ne pouvais plus me connecter.
J'ai appelé le service technique de Wanadoo et j'ai obtenu 2 mois gratuits.  
Ainsi, je ne priverais pas, cette fois-ci encore, de leur rappeler que, comme de nombreux utilisateurs, je n'ai pas accès à l'iTMS.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, c'est revenu!..



Cool.  
En revanche, demain, j'appelle Wanadoo.
J'espère obtenir un geste commercial.


----------



## lazarus (17 Avril 2005)

je viens de faire un essai sur ITMS avec wanadoo ca re marche


----------



## YDKJPhilly (17 Avril 2005)

iTMS remarche mais tout ne refonctionne pas apparemment

http://www.yousendit.com/ 
http://www.chateau-leparc.com 
http://www.abacaltd.com
http://www.ecole-tourangelle-sup.com

C tjs down. Perso ca me manque pas, c'est pitet Apple qui a bidouillé !?


----------



## jerG (17 Avril 2005)

ça a effectivement remarcher, j'ai pu télécharger un  album et paf ça retourne de nouveau dans le vide c'est agaçant


----------



## vincmyl (17 Avril 2005)

Chez moi aussi ca remarche


----------



## jerG (17 Avril 2005)

ça remarche, qques minutes après...


----------



## AOSTE (17 Avril 2005)

Pour moi sa passe tout seul.


----------



## azrael24 (17 Avril 2005)

je voudrais bien savoir si il y a des probleme avec la livebox et mac os X 10,1,5 ??
et aussi c'est quoi iTMS??


----------



## AOSTE (17 Avril 2005)

ITMS= Itunes Music Store la ont peu acheter de la music.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2005)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Mouai  :mouais:
> Moi j'attends de mieux connaître les responsabilités : si quelqu'un me crève les pneus, je ne vais pas décider de ne plus acheter chez Renault.
> Que France Télécom ne se laisse pas marcher sur les pieds et réagisse aux non-respects de contrat...
> Par contre, il va être intéressant de voir à quelle vitesse l'opérateur historique rétablira tous les services à ses clients. S'il ne se bouge pas et reste à dire "C'est pas ma faute, c'est l'autre qui coupe les connexions de manière illégale..." Là bien sûr...



Pas mal. On ne sait pas si c'est France Télécom qui s'est démené un Dimanche pour router son trafic autrement ou si c'est l'aut' Ricain qui a levé ses mesures de rétorsion avant qu'elles deviennent trop impopulaires   
Si tout n'est pas remonté, c'est peut-être bien la première hypothèse qui se dégage.
En attendant, j'ai pu faire mes courses.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2005)

Ca patine à nouveau  
J'ai presque un album complet...


----------



## House M.D. (18 Avril 2005)

Je ne sais pas si je suis la seule, mais j'ai pas testé hier, et ce matin ça ne fonctionne pas :/


----------



## vincmyl (18 Avril 2005)

Aujourd'hui faut se battre pour avoir quelquechose c'est fou


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Avril 2005)

pk vous passez pas par un proxy pour utilise iTMS ? Ca prend pitet 5 sec à activer, pas de ralentissements vraiment visible sur le store puis surtt ca marche. C'est vrai que c pénible de devoir l'activer, pis le désactiver après, mais bon c'est du provisoire en attendant que ca s'améliore


----------



## SirDeck (18 Avril 2005)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> pk vous passez pas par un proxy pour utilise iTMS ? Ca prend pitet 5 sec à activer, pas de ralentissements vraiment visible sur le store puis surtt ca marche. C'est vrai que c pénible de devoir l'activer, pis le désactiver après, mais bon c'est du provisoire en attendant que ca s'améliore



Quel est le mode opératoire ?


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Avril 2005)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le mode opératoire ?



Menu Pomme > Location (ou Configuration Réseau) > Préférences de réseau. Tu choisis la connexion que tu utilises, puis tu cliques sur Configurer. Tu vas dans Proxies, tu coches "Proxy Web (HTTP)" et dans Serveur Proxy, tu entres l'adresse IP d'un Proxy. Enfin, tu cliques sur "Appliquer". Celui que j'utilise actuellement c'est 80.68.100.21:80 et il marche impec.
La manip semble "longue", mais le proxy est mémorisé et il te suffit de cocher/décocher Proxy Web. Avec un lanceur type QS, ca prend 10 sec max pour activer ou désactiver


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2005)

Macbidouille (sic) tente une explication des récents problèmes rencontrés.


----------



## fabillot (18 Avril 2005)

iTMS toujours indisponible chez moi ....


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Macbidouille (sic) tente une explication des récents problèmes rencontrés.



ce qui est étrange c'est que ça fonctionnait de nouveau hier apres midi ( mais plus hier soir...)


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2005)

Au moins on est peinard en Suisse: pas d'iTMS en vue. :love: 

... je connais la sortie, merci.


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Au moins on est peinard en Suisse: pas d'iTMS en vue. :love:
> 
> ... je connais la sortie, merci.


 
Vous n'avez pas Wanadoo non plus!

Quel beau Pays que la Suisse...:rose:


----------



## yethi (18 Avril 2005)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Menu Pomme > Location (ou Configuration Réseau) > Préférences de réseau. Tu choisis la connexion que tu utilises, puis tu cliques sur Configurer. Tu vas dans Proxies, tu coches "Proxy Web (HTTP)" et dans Serveur Proxy, tu entres l'adresse IP d'un Proxy. Enfin, tu cliques sur "Appliquer". Celui que j'utilise actuellement c'est 80.68.100.21:80 et il marche impec.
> La manip semble "longue", mais le proxy est mémorisé et il te suffit de cocher/décocher Proxy Web. Avec un lanceur type QS, ca prend 10 sec max pour activer ou désactiver




La manip semble fonctionner à merveille
Merci beaucoup


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

"posté par YDKJPhilly
Menu Pomme > Location (ou Configuration Réseau) > Préférences de réseau. Tu choisis la connexion que tu utilises, puis tu cliques sur Configurer. Tu vas dans Proxies, tu coches "Proxy Web (HTTP)" et dans Serveur Proxy, tu entres l'adresse IP d'un Proxy. Enfin, tu cliques sur "Appliquer". Celui que j'utilise actuellement c'est 80.68.100.21:80 et il marche impec.
La manip semble "longue", mais le proxy est mémorisé et il te suffit de cocher/décocher Proxy Web. Avec un lanceur type QS, ca prend 10 sec max pour activer ou désactiver "

si j'ai bien compris pour pouvoir utiliser itunes quand on est chez wanadoo il suffirait de passer par un serveur proxy c'est cela?
c'est quoi un lanceur type QS? 

autre question : en fait on ne passe par le proxy que pour aller sur itunes, pour le reste on revient à la configuration " normale" c'est cela? 

en cette matière ne je connais pas grand chose, j'ai entendu parler des serveurs proxy mais bon...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Avril 2005)

Je viens d'essayer de me connecter sur ITMS au travail (wanadoo), ça ne marche plus... 


Pour Kathy H. à partir du moment que tu actives le Proxy, tes navigations passent par le serveur Proxy... Dans l'ensemble ce n'est pas très gênant car tu vas quand même arriver à la destination... Tu auras peut-être un léger rallentissement car tu as un routage de plus lors de ta navigation... ou peut-être un gros rallentissement si jamais le proxy est saturé...

Mais tout ça est transparent pour l'utilisateur...

Evetuellement tu peux activer le Proxy lorsque tu veux aller sur ITMS et le désactiver après...


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris pour pouvoir utiliser itunes quand on est chez wanadoo il suffirait de passer par un serveur proxy c'est cela?
> c'est quoi un *lanceur type QS*?
> 
> autre question : en fait on ne passe par le proxy que pour aller sur itunes, pour le reste on revient à la configuration " normale" c'est cela?
> ...


 
Je parlais du lanceur Quicksilver pour accéder plus rapidement à la config réseau


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du lanceur Quicksilver pour accéder plus rapidement à la config réseau



ça tombe bien je l'ai..

ce qui m'ennui c'est que je ne voudrais passer par un proxy que pour aller sur ItunesMS il faut donc activer et désactiver à chaque fois, mais bon je ne vais pas sur itunes tout le temps, souvent le mardi ....


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Evetuellement tu peux activer le Proxy lorsque tu veux aller sur ITMS et le désactiver après...



c'est ce que je ferai .

je trouve ou les adresse IP des proxy?


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je ferai .
> 
> je trouve ou les adresse IP des proxy?


 tu peux en trouver ici http://www.free-proxy-servers.com/proxy_list.php?showpage=1. Choisis plutot ceux dit "transparent", c'est logiquement les plus rapides. Pour spécifier un proxy pour iTunes, je sais pas comment on fait


----------



## yethi (18 Avril 2005)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> tu peux en trouver ici http://www.free-proxy-servers.com/proxy_list.php?showpage=1. Choisis plutot ceux dit "transparent", c'est logiquement les plus rapides. Pour spécifier un proxy pour iTunes, je sais pas comment on fait




outre le proxy 80.68.100.21:80 indiqué par YDKJPhilly, le 81.20.132.40:80 (localisé en France) fonctionne aussi


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

merci pour toutes ces réponses, j'essayerais pour aller sur itunes quitte à revenir à ma config habituelle apres.


----------



## manustyle (18 Avril 2005)

Cool ça marche avec un Proxy, connaissait pas ce systeme.

L'on peut également acheter en ligne en toute sécurité sous Proxy ?

merci


----------



## babos (18 Avril 2005)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Cool ça marche avec un Proxy, connaissait pas ce systeme.
> 
> L'on peut également acheter en ligne en toute sécurité sous Proxy ?
> 
> merci




Y'as pu probleme!   


mamadou a rebranché le fil pour aller sur l'ITMS    


touchez pas à vos setting internet, je viens d'essayer , ça Re-marche, sans rien faire


----------



## SirDeck (18 Avril 2005)

Oui ben hier soir aussi cela remarchait...
Pour le proxy, c'est une étape en plus dans le réseau mais ce qui est Crypté entre le serveur et le client reste totalement crypté évidemment : pas de problème pour les transaction sécurisées.


----------



## SirDeck (18 Avril 2005)

Moi j'avais essayer de prévenir Apple pour qu'ils fassent un peu pression. Ils me répondent : 

Merci d'avoir contacté l'iTunes Music Store. 

L'erreur que vous avez reporté est sans doute le résultat de la présence sur votre système d'un logiciel d'accéleration web ou bien d'un logiciel permettant de protéger un  ordinateur des intrusions provenant du réseau, un pare-feu. Bien que l'équipe de support iTunes Music Store ne soit pas dans la capacité de vous fournir un support technique, nous pouvons vous recommender de tester votre connexion à l'iTunes Music Store en ayant désactivé ces types de logiciels ou en ayant configuré votre système de manière à permettre l'accès à l'adresse de l'iTunes Music Store.

Pour de plus amples informations concernant la configuration de votre logiciel pare-feu, il se peut que vous ayez besoin de contacter le fabricant de ce produit. Pour plus d'informations concernant les ports et adresses utilisées par l'iTunes Music Store veuillez consulter les articles suivants : 

"Well Known" TCP and UDP Ports Used By Apple Software Products
<http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106439>

iTunes for Windows: Music Store - Using With Internet Filters or Accelerators
<http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93434>
¬?¬?¬?
Si malgré ces réglages le problème subsiste, veuillez contacter votre fournisseur d'accès Internet pour de plus amples informations. 

Nos données pour votre compte indiquent que ce titre est encore disponible au téléchargement. 

De temps à autre, une tentative d'achat d'un titre peut résulter dans un message d'erreur ou un téléchargement incomplet. Le téléchargement devrait reprendre, sans frais supplémentaires, après avoir redémarré votre ordinateur et réouvert iTunes. 

Si le téléchargement ne reprend pas comme prévu après avoir redémarré l'ordinateur, choisissez Rechercher la musique achetée dans le menu Avancé d'iTunes.​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Avril 2005)

Remarquez, je les ais renvoyés sur le site de Macbidouille :hein: 
Heureusement qu'on a un vrai SAV


----------



## SirDeck (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai fini de charger les morceaux que je voulais. J'ai pu graver et offrir la compil à ma femme. L'est très contente...  :rose:


----------



## Inor (18 Avril 2005)

babos a dit:
			
		

> Y'as pu probleme!
> 
> 
> mamadou a rebranché le fil pour aller sur l'ITMS
> ...



Oui, ça remarche normalement.
Le conflit est-il réglé ?   

Pour rappel, lire :

http://www.mail-archive.com/frnog@frnog.org/msg00604.html


----------



## YDKJPhilly (18 Avril 2005)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'avais essayer de prévenir Apple pour qu'ils fassent un peu pression. Ils me répondent :
> 
> Merci d'avoir contacté l'iTunes Music Store.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu la même réponse d'apple


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2005)

Ce matin l'iTms ne marche de nouveau plus  :mouais:


----------



## AOSTE (19 Avril 2005)

Effectivement mamadou a encore buger!!!!!!!


----------



## richard-deux (19 Avril 2005)

Chez moi, l'Itms fonctionne mais lorsque je veux télécharger le single gratuit, il est indiqué le prix de 0,99¤.  

En revanche, les site dont parlait YDKJPhilly ne refonctionnent pas depuis.

http://www.yousendit.com/ 
http://www.chateau-leparc.com 
http://www.abacaltd.com
http://www.ecole-tourangelle-sup.com


----------



## doudou83 (19 Avril 2005)

Cela fonctionne ce matin et j' ai même acheté un titre .Je suis bien sûr avec Wanadoo et os 10.3.9
Bonne journée


----------



## Inor (19 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir.

Je suis sur Wanadoo.
Depuis aujourd'hui, je ne peux plus aller sur certains sites, comme auparavant.
Exemples :     

http://www.frtracker.com/      le traqeur francophone
http://www.opera.com/         le site d'Opéra

et, sans doute, d'autres ?

Est-ce que, avec Wanadoo, vous y arrivez ?
Merci d'essayer.
Est-ce une extension du conflit entre Open Transit et Cogent ?


----------



## yoffy (19 Avril 2005)

Le deuxième lien fonctionne


----------



## Inor (19 Avril 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Le deuxième lien fonctionne



Oui. Chez moi, aussi, depuis peu.
Merci.   
Cela ne vient donc pas de mon iMac. 
J'espère que ce n'est pas ce que je crains : la suite du bras de fer entre Cogent et F.T.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Avril 2005)

Je suis chez modulonet (câble), je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter au site frtracker... j'ai l'impression que le problème vient du site lui même. Si on fait un ping sur www.frtracker.com, le temps de réponse est assez affreux...


----------



## richard-deux (20 Avril 2005)

Chez Wanadoo, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à un forum
http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/goto?forumid=8980 

et au site http://www.yousendit.com/.

Est-ce pareil, chez vous aussi?


----------



## Inor (20 Avril 2005)

Bonjour.

Même chose pour moi.
Mais ça peut ne pas durer ?


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Chez Wanadoo, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à un forum
> http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/goto?forumid=8980
> 
> et au site http://www.yousendit.com/.
> ...


Oui , chez moi aussi cela ne fonctionne pas .Peut être demain ??


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

Source Macadsl :



			
				News Macadsl a dit:
			
		

> Problème de Peering entre Cogent et Wanadoo
> 
> Merci beaucoup à Eric R. pour cette information. Depuis jeudi dernier, Wanadoo, ou plutôt Open Transit, la filiale de France Telecom qui s'occupe de gérer les accords de peering de l'opérateur historique, est en conflit commercial avec Cogent, un des plus gros opérateurs américains de transit IP.
> 
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Source Macadsl :



MacBidouille (qui tirait sa source de PC impact) l'avait annoncé il y a plusieurs jours déjà.


----------



## Inor (21 Avril 2005)

Bonjour.

J'ai eu connaissance du bras de fer entre Cogent et Open Transit sur :

http://www.grenouille.com/index.php
et :
http://www.mail-archive.com/frnog@frnog.org/msg00604.html

Savez-vous où cela en est ?    

Merci pour les info que vous pourriez donner.


----------



## richard-deux (22 Avril 2005)

Depuis, hier midi, je n'ai plus de problèmes avec les sites dont je ne pouvais accéder.
Je pense que Wanadoo (France Télécom) a trouvé une solution.

En revanche, comme Inor, j'aimerai bien savoir, lorsque les informations seront disponibles, ce qu'il en est de ce bras de fer.


----------



## yethi (25 Avril 2005)

Il semble que la connexion ne se fasse de nouveau plus sans passer par un proxy


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2005)

Je viens de tester et ça marche sur ma machine...


----------



## petitfuzzle (25 Avril 2005)

Alors là c 'est le bouquet, plus rien ne marche : ITMS, .Mac, version tracker, apple, le courrier .... c'est quoi cette pagaille 8888


----------



## petitfuzzle (25 Avril 2005)

tout est rentré en ordre, jusqu'à quand ?


----------



## vincmyl (25 Avril 2005)

Pour l'instant ca tourne


----------



## richard-deux (26 Avril 2005)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> tout est rentré en ordre, jusqu'à quand ?


J'ai remarqué aussi que j'avais de nouveau accès à certains sites, puis le lendemain, il m'était impossible de me reconnecter.


----------

